# 87 Quantum Syncro Wheel Fitting



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if 205/50/16 will fit on a quantum syncro ?? I am looking at wheels on craigslist, and not so sure if the seller will let me try the on


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

195-60-14 
205-50-15 
205-40-16 

Without being able to test fit and not knowing the ET......who knows. That tire size is too tall anyways.


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks buddy! ended up getting some snowflakes instead!:thumbup:


----------

